# caprice spindle



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

what are the advantages/disadvantages of using this on a gbody.... I know it gives you room for more coil.... will that make it sit different with the bigger spindle or just if u add more spring?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it doesnt add coil, it just makes it sit different.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I think having the bigger spindle does allow you to run more coil.... I havent done the swap, but I think that is one of the advatages :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 15 2007, 02:50 PM~8561919
> *it doesnt add coil, it just makes it sit different.
> *



more coil not really needed though and its a stronger it also increases throw for more coil movement more energy saved...bigger brakes


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bigger brakes,and a little more lift. Even if you get the 11" brakes the caliper is twice as big as the factory regal one


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

if it gets more lift would it sit higher or jus has more movement.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 15 2007, 07:10 PM~8563683
> *if it gets more lift would it sit higher or jus has more movement.
> *


It sets higher and gives you more room so you can fit more coil in it. it makes the wheels lean out more than a g-body spindle so take that into consideration.


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

thank you good info...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

so you just use the spindel & g-body arms 

or do you use the arms off the caprice also


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

before










after


















here is a couple pics. dont know if you can really see the diff. the first on is with stock spindles the second one is with 1 1/2 extension on the upper stock a arms and caddy spindles rotors etc.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^ dont you mean caprice spindles?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

caddy, caprice,lesabre, delta 88 etc etc...the same


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

why did it make it lean in like that...same reason you extend the a arms???


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a set on my hopper now.... higher lift and more coil room....












it made the wheels stick out even more too!





Before.....









After.... notice how much more room is near the spindle knuckle...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 PM~8564578
> *so you just use the spindel & g-body arms
> 
> or do you use the arms off the caprice also
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 15 2007, 11:15 PM~8564578
> *so you just use the spindel & g-body arms
> 
> or do you use the arms off the caprice also
> *


I just used modified g-body arms and used them with 95 Buick roadmaster 12" spindles... removed all ABS sensors



> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 16 2007, 04:01 AM~8566411
> *why did it make it lean in like that...same reason you extend the a arms???
> *


probally a belly split looking at that...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so do you use g-body a-arms or caddys?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2007, 12:01 AM~8580911
> *so do you use g-body a-arms or caddys?
> *



there is nothing wrong with the g-body arms.... just extend them...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 17 2007, 10:00 PM~8580905
> *I just used modified g-body arms and used them with 95 Buick roadmaster 12" spindles... removed all ABS sensors
> probally a belly split looking at that...
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 18 2007, 12:05 AM~8580942
> * THANKS HOMIE
> *


no problem...





one more pic...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 17 2007, 10:04 PM~8580935
> *there is nothing wrong with the g-body arms.... just entend them...
> *


whats that ????


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2007, 12:08 AM~8580959
> *whats that ????
> *


LOL I meant extend....


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

you get bigger brakes, a little more lift, you can fit more spring and it also put your balljoints in a better place for hopping....you should put some impala uppers on it but drill the balljoints out so you can put g-body balljoints in the impala uppers.....i did all that to my car and heres what it looks like


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

so if the angle is better because of the spindle u can technically use a shorter a arm... and it would sit the same or would that undo what u r doin? maybe 3/4s instead of an inch extention?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 18 2007, 03:49 AM~8582008
> *so if the angle is better because of the spindle u can technically use a shorter a arm...  and it would sit the same or would that undo what u r doin? maybe 3/4s instead of an inch extention?
> *


you should still extend the arms....


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 18 2007, 03:49 AM~8582008
> *so if the angle is better because of the spindle u can technically use a shorter a arm...  and it would sit the same or would that undo what u r doin? maybe 3/4s instead of an inch extention?
> *


yes your right....you can really use stock armswithout a extention but i love the tuck look so i used impala uppers and now with all that on my car its like i got a 2 1/2 extention but it looks good... :biggrin: you gotta look at it this way also=the longer the arm the higher the lift!!! so its up to you.


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

good point... i want a good lock up... 
does it really ad a whole inch of extention??


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8582732
> *good point... i want a good lock up...
> does it really ad a whole inch of extention??
> *


i think you get a little more than a inch but every car is a tad different


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 15 2007, 10:44 PM~8565354
> *^^^^ dont you mean caprice spindles?
> *


CAPRICE IF YOU GOT 13'S

CADDY IF YOU GOT 14'S


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 15 2007, 03:50 PM~8561919
> *it doesnt add coil, it just makes it sit different.
> *



Wrong. Its allows more coil and allow you to lock up higher. It also will help with bottoming out.


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

yep i agree my car jacks in the front with caprice spendles and wheels bow like a motha fucka,so yes you could put alot more spring in it. :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Caprice A-arms and spindles.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 15 2007, 10:51 PM~8565416
> *caddy, caprice,lesabre, delta 88  etc etc...the same
> *


Caprice,Delta,Le'sabre use a smaller dia rotor ,but same caliper. 

Caddy has 2 sizes of rotor.....But the best spindle for strenght is Glass house, It was G.M's first design of the large spindle with the small rotor, But has extra webbing down both sides of the arch.
I've broke a few around here and have been doing this for years. I don't do the spindle swap for more coil either !!!! but to give my better arm geometery, Plus when the lower is chained I have 1/2 to 3/4'' clearence from the upper to the frame. (which is what causes 90% of upper arm failures)

On the Impala conversion , is where we gain 1''more coil and a 1.5'' lift from center of spindle pin from stock, Plus added strength and easy disc brakes
This helps to keep the belly from hittin' :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2007, 12:15 AM~8621221
> *Caprice,Delta,Le'sabre use a smaller dia rotor ,but same caliper.
> 
> Caddy has 2 sizes of rotor.....But the best spindle for strenght is Glass house, It was G.M's first design of the large spindle with the small rotor, But has extra webbing down both sides of the arch.
> ...


i know this question is out of content a lil, but im gonna run 13's on my lac 2dr 84 deville, what spindle and caliper option would be my best bet with 1inch extended uppers? i didnt want to grind the caliper down at all ,should i use a caprice spindle with the 11inch rotor?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 22 2007, 11:59 PM~8621567
> *i know this question is out of content a lil, but im gonna run 13's on my lac 2dr 84 deville, what spindle and caliper option would be my best bet with 1inch extended uppers? i didnt want to grind the caliper down at all ,should i use a caprice spindle with the 11inch rotor?
> *


sure


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 11:15 PM~8621221
> *Caprice,Delta,Le'sabre use a smaller dia rotor ,but same caliper.
> 
> Caddy has 2 sizes of rotor.....But the best spindle for strenght is Glass house, It was G.M's first design of the large spindle with the small rotor, But has extra webbing down both sides of the arch.
> ...


for better geometry why not jus extend the a arms more? I can see how the spindle would make a huge difference but the a arms should do about the same??

so you are saying you have more clearence in the ball joint area, but how are u talking about the control arm breaking?(splitting in half?)


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

The caprice spindle is taller than the g-body spindle and therefore spreads your a-arms apart, kind of raising your upper a-arm from bottoming out on the frame sooner at full lock up. With stock length g-body arms the tires still never go negative camber.

My favorite part is it seemed to only raise the belly about a 1/2 inch or so laid out but the lock up is a good inch higher at the tire than a stock g-body lock up.

Over a-arms its a bolt on mod and the parts are stronger.

Mines just a rolling frame but I was wondering do the larger brakes effect the g-body brake booster?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 11:15 PM~8621221
> *Caprice,Delta,Le'sabre use a smaller dia rotor ,but same caliper.
> 
> Caddy has 2 sizes of rotor.....But the best spindle for strenght is Glass house, It was G.M's first design of the large spindle with the small rotor, But has extra webbing down both sides of the arch.
> ...


SO B.M.H YOUR SAYING THE BEST COMBO WOULD BE 
GLASS HOUSE SPINDEL & IMPALA ARMS


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

FLACO78 are those lower control arms real???? if so u never fitted them to anything lol


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 27 2007, 11:24 AM~8881095
> *FLACO78 are those lower control arms real????  if so u never fitted them to anything lol
> *


YEAH THEY ARE REAL ! YEAH THEY WERE ON MY REGAL BUT THEY WERE SO LONG THAT THEY DRAG ON THE GROUND. SOME GUY ON HERE BY THE NAME "FANTASY CUSTOMS" MADE THEM .
I TOLD HIM THEY WOULD HIT THE GROUND BUT WHAT DO I KNOW
HE REALLY MESSED UP MY CAR :angry:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 27 2007, 04:07 PM~8882566
> *YEAH THEY ARE REAL !  YEAH THEY WERE ON MY REGAL  BUT THEY WERE SO LONG THAT THEY DRAG ON THE GROUND. SOME GUY ON HERE BY THE NAME  "FANTASY CUSTOMS" MADE  THEM .
> I TOLD HIM THEY WOULD HIT THE GROUND BUT WHAT DO I KNOW
> HE REALLY MESSED UP MY CAR :angry:
> *


You believed and bought from that idiot? :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Aug 23 2007, 10:54 AM~8623907
> *The caprice spindle is taller than the g-body spindle and therefore spreads your a-arms apart, kind of raising your upper a-arm from bottoming out on the frame sooner at full lock up.  With stock length g-body arms the tires still never go negative camber.
> 
> My favorite part is it seemed to only raise the belly about a 1/2 inch or so laid out but the lock up is a good inch higher at the tire than a stock g-body lock up.
> ...



yes they can ive done about 5 or 6 of these swopes and 
for some reason 2 of them it has missed with the 
master cilinder it wouldn't let the caliper release all the 
way ...i don't know why all were 11inch rotors 
but it's an easy fix just get a new caprice master cilinder and put it on your 
brake booster it bolts right up and it's like 25 dollars for a new one 
no big deal ...but if you do it and your brakes won't release just remember this


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 16 2007, 12:51 AM~8565416
> *caddy, caprice,lesabre, delta 88  etc etc...the same
> *


very true ........................but if you use ''box'' caprice spindles89 and older you can clear 13''.................on the caliper that is,if you want to run 13''.... :biggrin:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8582732
> *good point... i want a good lock up...
> does it really ad a whole inch of extention??
> *


2'' longer pindle


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

i do like this conversion,but the only thing is on the stick at a show(if your competing)...........the tire hangs lower so you actually might lose 3-4 inches..............but then again the car might get ten more than before the swap...................not really to sure but iv'e been told this from a vetran builder....................


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8883354
> *You believed and bought from that idiot? :roflmao:
> *


NO ITS A LONG STORY


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Sep 27 2007, 07:30 PM~8884783
> *i do like this conversion,but the only thing is on the stick at a show(if your competing)...........the tire hangs lower so you actually might lose 3-4 inches..............but then again the car might get ten more than before the swap...................not really to sure but iv'e been told this from a vetran builder....................
> *


did the swap with caprice spindles on g-body it really helped the car get up higher


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8881095
> *FLACO78 are those lower control arms real????  if so u never fitted them to anything lol
> *


i wanted to ask this too, but i didn't want o hate, those pockets are ridiculous!!!!


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

how bout standin 3 does it bother that??


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

the monte we did woulnt do a standing three now it does it real easy after the swap


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

SO, SPINDLES, ROTORS , CALIPERS AND BRAKE PADS. IS THAT ALL YOU NEED TO DO THE SWAP?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Sep 28 2007, 10:11 PM~8892905
> *SO, SPINDLES, ROTORS , CALIPERS AND BRAKE PADS. IS THAT ALL YOU NEED TO DO THE SWAP?
> *


yep, i am going to get a slightly longer brake line too, so if i am taking it apart often i'm not stretching the factory one constantly.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 28 2007, 10:15 PM~8892923
> *yep, i am going to get a slightly longer brake line too, so if i am taking it apart often i'm not stretching the factory one constantly.
> *


cool thanks!:thumbsup: yah i was gonna get some longer lines too, a place by me said they can do them to any lenth i need.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Sep 29 2007, 12:07 AM~8892888
> *the monte we did woulnt do a standing three now it does it real easy after the swap
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 28 2007, 11:15 PM~8892923
> *yep, i am going to get a slightly longer brake line too, so if i am taking it apart often i'm not stretching the factory one constantly.
> *



your stock one will work fine


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

SO, after all this....If I'm NOT going to hop do I need to worry about this at ALL? Unless I run 10's in the front??? I don't know...You older HEADS KEEP helping, PLEASE?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

now if i remember correctly you could use the non extended caprice upper arms with a g-body cross shaft and it would bolt onto the g-body and add an inch or so of extention
if this is so why not do that and use the caprice spindle /rotors \ calipers and stock caprice upper arms non extended and probably still get 1.5-2" of lean ,ofcourse the arms will need reinforcments but no extention right...... wouldnt that make more sense? please correct me if this is wrong but this is my plans

also if split belly comes into play you will have way to much lean correct?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2008, 09:47 AM~9725912
> *now if i remember correctly you could use the non extended caprice upper arms with a g-body cross shaft and it would bolt onto the g-body and add an inch or so of extention
> if this is so why not do that and use the caprice spindle /rotors \ calipers and stock caprice upper arms non extended and probably still get 1.5-2" of lean ,ofcourse the arms will need reinforcments but no extention right...... wouldnt that make more sense? please correct me if this is wrong but this is my plans
> 
> ...


I have heard you dont need to split the belly. You could just extend the arms to 3 in. I dont know if it is true but maybe somebody with experience can shed some light on this?


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 27 2007, 02:07 PM~8882566
> *YEAH THEY ARE REAL !  YEAH THEY WERE ON MY REGAL  BUT THEY WERE SO LONG THAT THEY DRAG ON THE GROUND. SOME GUY ON HERE BY THE NAME  "FANTASY CUSTOMS" MADE  THEM .
> I TOLD HIM THEY WOULD HIT THE GROUND BUT WHAT DO I KNOW
> HE REALLY MESSED UP MY CAR :angry:
> *



PICS Please?


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 27 2007, 02:07 PM~8882566
> *YEAH THEY ARE REAL !  YEAH THEY WERE ON MY REGAL  BUT THEY WERE SO LONG THAT THEY DRAG ON THE GROUND. SOME GUY ON HERE BY THE NAME  "FANTASY CUSTOMS" MADE  THEM .
> I TOLD HIM THEY WOULD HIT THE GROUND BUT WHAT DO I KNOW
> HE REALLY MESSED UP MY CAR :angry:
> *



PICS Please?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

My little sisters regal has 83 Cadillac spindles , split belly & 1'' extended upper arms...............


I just decided to cut the stock regal arms & Show my sisters how to do a set of arms instead -- SO they know how to do it & learn from it .............


There has been enough explanation so far - Do it or dont is what you should ask yurselves now................

Dont do it if your in doubt -- Then you cant fuck shit up ........Otherwise Go for it & learn from it ...............  




I seen someone say they will be using 10'' cylinders up front -- What a Clown dog...........!!!!!!!!!!!!! You building a radical dancer or some shit ?????????


You might as well do 14'' coil over in the front & Build your front setup with IFS similar to Rangers ..........


----------



## 0640 (Feb 22, 2007)

do i need the impala lowers also or can u use the stock g-bodys? would i have to extend lowers?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

stock and no


----------



## 0640 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks alot of good info in here


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Mar 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10255554
> *I have heard you dont need to split the belly.  You could just extend the arms to 3 in.  I dont know if it is true but maybe somebody with experience can shed some light on this?
> *


Splitting/shrinking the belly is more for cylinder alignment.. Plus 3'' upper is crazy. the most we do is 1.5 and of coarse the caprice/cad spindle....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

84 cutlass...1 inch stretched belly and 1 inch extended caddy uppers, stock gbody lowers and stock spindles...on 13s


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2008, 10:19 PM~10322295
> *Splitting/shrinking the belly is more for cylinder alignment.. Plus 3'' upper is crazy. the most we do is 1.5 and of coarse the caprice/cad spindle....
> *


Cylinder alignment? How is that? :nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:39 AM~10323780
> *Cylinder alignment? How is that?  :nicoderm:
> *


doesnt it make the coils and cylinders sit up and down l--l 
rather than in at an angle /--\


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10323817
> *doesnt it make the coils and cylinders sit up and down  l--l
> rather than in at an angle /--\
> *


thats exactly what it does, when everything sits straight up and down, you maximize youre coil's potential when hopping


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

anyone done this lately remember which rubber brake lines you used for the front? i would assume that since i am using caprice calibers that i would use caprice lines right? would they be the same size as the g body hardlines that come to the front of the frame?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what im curious about is this on the brakelines part,

why not just run a steel braided off road line thats already longer for lifted trucks?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im pretty sure the stock lines would befinwe but if not get some for an s10


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2008, 08:55 AM~10323848
> *anyone done this lately remember which rubber brake lines you used for the front? i would assume that since i am using caprice calibers that i would use caprice lines right? would they be the same size as the g body hardlines that come to the front of the frame?
> *


yes


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: good info


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

how do u split the belly to get better cylinder alignment?


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

TTT ANYBODY?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Dec 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15852950
> *how do u split the belly to get better cylinder alignment?
> *



very carefully :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Dec 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15852950
> *how do u split the belly to get better cylinder alignment?
> *


You might wanna do a search :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 4 2009, 08:30 PM~15875956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what is that a 58 59?? i had one was my frist car :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 15 2007, 09:51 PM~8565416
> *caddy, caprice,lesabre, delta 88  etc etc...the same
> *


what bout the spindals off of 80s model chevy pickup?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2008, 09:47 AM~9725912
> *now if i remember correctly you could use the non extended caprice upper arms with a g-body cross shaft and it would bolt onto the g-body and add an inch or so of extention
> if this is so why not do that and use the caprice spindle /rotors \ calipers and stock caprice upper arms non extended and probably still get 1.5-2" of lean ,ofcourse the arms will need reinforcments but no extention right...... wouldnt that make more sense? please correct me if this is wrong but this is my plans
> 
> ...


 :dunno: anyone


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Sep 27 2007, 10:18 PM~8884705
> *very true ........................but if you use ''box'' caprice spindles89 and older you can clear 13''.................on the caliper that is,if you want to run 13''.... :biggrin:
> *


wood it use the same disk and caliper as a g body if u get the 11inch 1?
or wood i have to get that too if i get it?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Sep 28 2007, 12:14 AM~8885526
> *did the swap with caprice spindles on g-body it really helped the car get up higher
> *


wut all did u buy 11 inch spindal? with the same g body parts or did u have to get dicks and calipers too???


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 29 2007, 01:15 AM~8892923
> *yep, i am going to get a slightly longer brake line too, so if i am taking it apart often i'm not stretching the factory one constantly.
> *


is that for the 11 inch spindal or for both the 12 and 11 inch


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Just a question but anybody thought of running lift spindles like for a s-10? They should be a little stronger for off road and also taller 2-3" and use same rotors and calipers as gbody


----------



## low84monte (Jul 26, 2010)

you can add more coil,get a better 3 wheel and a better hop


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 7 2010, 12:34 AM~18249735
> *wood it use the same disk and caliper as a g body if u get the 11inch 1?
> or wood i have to get that too if i get it?
> *


i dont think so but if you have the spindles just buy new rotars/pads/bearings for the year spindles you got or if their 80's random and you dont know the year they came of just get like 87' or 86'....should be fine.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2007, 11:15 PM~8621221
> *Caprice,Delta,Le'sabre use a smaller dia rotor ,but same caliper.
> 
> Caddy has 2 sizes of rotor.....But the best spindle for strenght is Glass house, It was G.M's first design of the large spindle with the small rotor, But has extra webbing down both sides of the arch.
> ...


Is that impala conversion ? do u mean using impala arms on G body or using caprice spindles on Impala


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 26 2007, 10:05 PM~8877970
> *SO B.M.H YOUR SAYING THE BEST COMBO WOULD BE
> GLASS HOUSE SPINDEL & IMPALA ARMS
> *


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

? Is the camero. Same as the. Caprice


----------

